# Dreams



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone ever dream about chickens. I know I do all the time.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep rarely good ones either. Usually nightmares that the coop burned down with my girls trapped or something managed to get in or trying to get in the coop. Leaves me jumping out of bed, running into the kitchen, and turning on the back yard light to make sure they are okay. Can't ever really go back to sleep after those kind of dreams.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Had a dream I shot some intruders to my coop. And another one where a stray rooster came in my yard and one of my game roosters..........protected his property


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't but I wish I did. Something to look forward to when I hit the sheets.


----------



## clinthayden (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes i do get dreams like they are roaming all around in the kitchen and dining room.
Bathroom Vanity Cabinets


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If drama is up it seems to carry over into dreams. I've had dreams where I wake up (in the dream) to find the chickens all roosting in my bedroom and won't leave. I've dreamed they pecked out the windows and moved in the big house.

I routinely have very graphic, very bizarre dreams.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Working through your issues in your head.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I do. I dream vividly and it typically involved people and things I see a lot.


----------

